
Generation X – not millennials – is changing the nature of work - BerislavLopac
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/11/generation-x--not-millennials--is-changing-the-nature-of-work.html
======
forkLding
I have a distinct distaste for the classification of these "generations",
there is almost nothing in common if one was to delve deep inside these
classifications yet we keep seeing it getting repeated in reputable new
sources, there is a huge difference between a person born in the 70s and one
in the 80s, yet apparently they're similar enough to be used as a
classification method.

In the end, its just misleading because you can attribute so many things to
"generation X" yet not be right.

Like if we ignored the title "Generation X" and simply said all people in
their 50s, 40s and late 30s are the same and have similar attributes, there
will exist a proportion of people who disagree.

~~~
jjeaff
I think there is a great deal in common that people share within a
"generation". It's just that they aren't all the same things.

Some of us grew up watching the same shows, some didn't watch TV at all. Some
are lazy, and some have a stronger work ethic than any other generation. So I
agree that it's rather useless.

